# Roy Kurban - "The New Gladiators"



## Seminerio (Nov 5, 2002)

I just saw "The New Gladiators".....WOW!  I have the sudden urge to enter a tournament RIGHT NOW!

Roy Kurban is profiled quite extensively, and I was wondering if anyone(especially those of you around at the time) could share some information/stories about him.  

Thank you very much.

Cliff Seminerio


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 5, 2002)

I have one of his black belts in my school and know lots of people who have trained with him.  He was a great tournament promoter and competitor for many years.  It is my understanding that he just moved here from Dallas, and is now up at Tim Kirby's school in Round Rock, Texas.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## Kirk (Nov 5, 2002)

Hey, what happened to my post?  Did it get deleted?


----------



## cdhall (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *I have one of his black belts in my school and know lots of people who have trained with him.  He was a great tournament promoter and competitor for many years.  It is my understanding that he just moved here from Dallas, and is now up at Tim Kirby's school in Round Rock, Texas.
> 
> ...



Cool.  I'll have to watch this again.  I plan to go up to Mr. Kirby's a few times before the State Championships.  He has invited our whole school to come over any time.

I will look out for Mr. Kurban.  That is so cool.  Mr. Kirby is very cool as well and took me to school last time I was there.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 6, 2002)

A true gentlemen and black belt.  I have known Roy for over 20 years and competed against him.  He is  what a good example of a Black Belt should  be as well as a fun human being.  Fun to go out on the town with and in general just good people.

:asian:


----------



## Dim Mak (Nov 6, 2002)

Roy Kurban has a school on Michigan Ave. in Arlington, Texas that he has owned and operated for over 20 years.  This is about 1 mile from my school.  He is still here.

  I don't think he has any intentions of moving to Round Rock.  He just ran unopposed again for Justice of The Peace in Precinct 7 in Tarrant County, which is in this area.

   His web site is:  www.roykurban.com

   R. McLain


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 6, 2002)

did anyone see that brown belt dude in there doing some forms........ wow..... awesome.

:rofl:


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 6, 2002)

I knew Mr. Kurben ran for JP again.  He was just down here often.  His school has been up and running forever, at least since I was going up to Dallas / Arlington in the 80's and late 70's.  He had an awsome tournament and we attended regularly.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## Kirk (Nov 7, 2002)

http://w3.blackbeltmag.com/halloffame/html/89.html


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *did anyone see that brown belt dude in there doing some forms........ wow..... awesome.
> 
> :rofl: *



yea...wasn't there a name on the back of the shirt he was wearing....started with a "C" I think...Conroy...Conrad... Conasta...something of the sort.   (don't hurt me please)


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 8, 2002)

after watching "The New Gladiators" thrice now.....what in the hell is up with those two kids that prance around to that damn banjo music?!  they look like they're having Grand Mals for pity's sake.  each time it was coming up, everyone's head would just drop laugh.  does anyone know who the kids where they are today?  cause watching that footwork gave me motion sickness...oy.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 8, 2002)

For those of us trying to avoid the TV these days, could you give me a description of the show and when it is on.  I tried doing a search for it, but only came up with a bunch of movie listings.  

Thanks,

Lamont


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 8, 2002)

It is a movie.  It can be purchased on DVD or VHS.  it's a "documentary" that was produced by Elvis back in the 70's about the US team that fought in a European competition.  it shows some good footage of tournaments and how they were in the 70's and how everyone moved.  a must buy.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 8, 2002)

Ah gotcha, thanks,  I'm going to assume it is not the movie set in Rome of 2097.... 

Lamont


----------



## Kirk (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> 
> *Ah gotcha, thanks,  I'm going to assume it is not the movie set in Rome of 2097....
> 
> Lamont *




LOL, good assumption! :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *did anyone see that brown belt dude in there doing some forms........ wow..... awesome.
> 
> :rofl: *



Boy, Stevie Wonder would even be able to know, that one was coming (No disrespect to Mr. Wonder), but Dennis, shame on you!:soapbox: BTW, are those tapes still available for purchase? Hee Hee..................:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *A true gentlemen and black belt.  I have known Roy for over 20 years and competed against him.  He is  what a good example of a Black Belt should  be as well as a fun human being.  Fun to go out on the town with and in general just good people.
> 
> :asian: *



I think Mr. Conatser got hit in the head by that hail storm they had there recently because, when does he ever compliment TKDoists???


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 9, 2002)

Only the good ones that are my friends.

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Only the good ones that are my friends.
> 
> :asian: *


\


Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## cdhall (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *I knew Mr. Kurben ran for JP again.  He was just down here often.  His school has been up and running forever, at least since I was going up to Dallas / Arlington in the 80's and late 70's.  He had an awsome tournament and we attended regularly.
> 
> ...



Ahem... who was that student of yours you got the info from, sir?
 

As far as details on this movie, I think there is a thread somewhere on here that I may have started that gives some info on the movie and the website where you can buy it.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *As far as details on this movie, I think there is a thread somewhere on here that I may have started that gives some info on the movie and the website where you can buy it. *



Yep, somewhere.  That's how I found out about it, and why I now
have it!


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 10, 2002)

http://www.risingsunproductions.net/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=260


----------

